

The end of the "Comics Code Authority" - jcr
http://www.comicsbeat.com/2011/01/21/archie-drops-the-code-wertham-dead-forever/

======
jcr
There's a lot more (damaging) information on the "Comics Code Authority" in
its wikipedia entry:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comics_Code_Authority>

They're responsible for not just censorship but also fear mongering, racism,
sexism, and the list of abuses goes on and on.

~~~
electromagnetic
It also kept comics on rather juvenile themes for a very long period by
banning depictions of drug addiction/use and many other real life themes.

------
brudgers
> _"the paranoid days of the commie scare — a period much shorter in its reign
> than the current post 9/11 world"_

In the US "red scares" started just after the Bolshevik Revolution and the
cable networks are still ranting about socialists nearly 100 years later. Long
after Mcarthyism passed, public high schools still had mandatory "comparative
economics" courses as a requirement for graduation.

